# Driving throug a cartoon



## jcdeboever (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2017)

GOOD one, JC! I love the feeling this has, with that edge blurring at the corners. Very good vibe emanating from this shot.

**Now that I know how this was made, I am even MORE  impressed!


----------



## weepete (Apr 15, 2017)

Excelent shot mate!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 15, 2017)

Trippy!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 16, 2017)

You are The King of Reflection.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow, man!  This is just like the 60's!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> GOOD one, JC! I love the feeling this has, with that edge blurring at the corners. Very good vibe emanating from this shot.
> 
> **Now that I know how this was made, I am even MORE  impressed!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

weepete said:


> Excelent shot mate!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Trippy!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You are The King of Reflection.


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Wow, man!  This is just like the 60's!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 16, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Trippy!
> ...



Thanks


----------



## otherprof (Apr 16, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 138153
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


That is a really good bad dream!


----------

